# Happy Birthday Dana!



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

41 Today!!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday .. would say may all your wishes come true but that would be a bit too much i think.. well have a nice one which he surely will ..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

In honor of the man himself, we should all try to tune in to his b'day party on justintv.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

Damn straight! Happy Birthday Dana White. Thanks once again for making MMA the sport it is today and driving it to be the fastest growing sport in the world.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dana.
All though he gets criticism here and there, it's hard to think of another person who has dedicated that much to MMA.
I have a huge amount of respect for him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy B Day Dana.!!! Im sure with the money you made from the blood and sweat of your Athletes you will be able to celebrate how ever YOU want. Think about that when some of the Athletes that bleed for you have hardly any money to even go out for their birthdays. :thumbsup:

That was my douche post cause i dont wanna pretend that all is great about Dana just because its his birthday. The man has done ALOT for MMA which im gratefull for every day and i wanna thank you for that. Happy B Day.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nobody said "Happy f*cking birthday, Dana" yet??

I want to see what he got. I wonder if there was an assistant behind him writing down who got him what so he knows when he writes the thank-yous. For some reason the image of Dana writing a TY note makes me about piss myself laughing.

"Thank you for the f*cking Bugatti Veyron. I f*cking love it. You're a great f*cking friend. I hope you had a goddamn good time at my f*cking birthday party."


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats you crazy bald bastard  Keep the crazy cards coming


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That birthday cake was sweet!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

happy bday dana, you the man thank you for everything you have put into mma


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah!!
Happy birthday Dana!
Hope you read this forum, and become sensitive and give us a Free PPV event!  You know... like a treat for us.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dana.


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

How many girls do you think he's going to spend the night with?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That is an awesome cake. Happy birthday Dana!


----------

